# Fireside Ultra Pellets



## MainePellethead (Jan 10, 2008)

"gw2kpro" posted pellet prices recently of  Fireside Ultra...but didnt post how they burn. I think someone else said they burned well for them.  Can anyone give an experience if these burn good or not?


----------



## gw2kpro (Jan 10, 2008)

My stove is here and getting installed today.  I'll post how they do in a few days.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 10, 2008)

gw2kpro said:
			
		

> My stove is here and getting installed today.  I'll post how they do in a few days.



k...thanks....appreciate it.


----------



## gw2kpro (Jan 13, 2008)

I've burned through about 4 bags by now, they burn hot and I'm surprised at how little ash buildup they make, after 4 bags I barely have anough ash to cover the bottom of my ash pan.  My glass is sooting up some but I don't know if that is normal or not.   I'd recommend them.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 13, 2008)

This is one of the brands I have been trying out this season 
in search of a favorite.  They do burn hot!  They create alot
more ash and clinkers in my XXV than the other brands I am using
and they dirty up the glass much faster as well.
Not a big deal for me tho as I scrape the burnpot atleast once a day anyhow.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 13, 2008)

I think there a lil dirty in my experience.....but love the heat they give....and as gw  said....they leave very little in my burnpot as well.....I have had absolutely no clinkers with these pellets after almost 3 bags. I have cleaned out every day though since install. I prefer to do daily than to wait. Last night was 20 here in southern Maine(coldest night since the install).....and it did well.....further rooms were a lil chilled but I didnt have the stove cranked either....had it on low.


----------



## davevassar (Jan 13, 2008)

I was given 4 bags of these to try and I was surprized at the amount of heat they give off. I went to Home Depot this morning and bought 10 bags. I'll post later this week after burning more bags. It's supposed to get colder here this week as well, I'll let you know how they hold up.


----------



## Deed (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm nto twenty plus bags good heat, average ash in the pan.


----------



## davevassar (Jan 14, 2008)

Overnight low here of 28 degrees. The house didn't go below 71. When I went to bed around 10, it was 73 in the house and 35 outside. Something woke me up at 4, it was 28 outside and 71 in the hoouse.

So far, I like them. I'm cleaning the stove tonight. I'll post as to if there were any clinkers etc.

I did notice:

Versus Barefoot, these seem much cleaner. No ashes stuck to the heat exchanger like with Barefoot.

Versus LG: Much more heat.

Versus Eagle Valley. More heat, seem cleaner than Eagle Valley. again, less ash stuck to the exchanger.


----------



## sparkydog00 (Jan 15, 2008)

Are these just another clever bag design of our friends at Energex?


----------



## turbot2112 (Jan 15, 2008)

not so sure about that because the energex pellets i have burn like garbage. i buned 2 bags of the fireside pellets and they burned great, no klinkers


----------



## davevassar (Jan 15, 2008)

I cleaned my stove last night, here are my findings:

Last time I cleaned my stove was Friday afternoon, and started burning the Fireside Ultras Friday evening.
The stove ran 24 hours a day, all Fireside pellets.
No clinkers
average ash

To me, the stove wasn't as dirty as it has been running other pellets. I'll be buying more, as they throw great heat, and don't seem as dirty as other pellets.

Also, they are different from Energex. I have tried Energex, and they didn't produce anywhere near the amount of heat that the Fireside pellts produce.


----------



## sparkydog00 (Jan 16, 2008)

davevassar said:
			
		

> I cleaned my stove last night, here are my findings:
> 
> Last time I cleaned my stove was Friday afternoon, and started burning the Fireside Ultras Friday evening.
> The stove ran 24 hours a day, all Fireside pellets.
> ...



Okay
But I still believe they are milled in the same mill as the Energex...just not in those silly green bags.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 16, 2008)

just a note on the energex brand, they make 2 types of pellets: premium grade hardwood (for residential) and commercial grade (for pellet fired boilers ) the commercial grade are high ash >3% ash content im not sure how they mark the different grades , so make sure the energex you are getting arent the high ash commercial grade as they truly arent meant for residential units built for premium grade pellet usage.

as for the fireside ultra , many home depot stores carry that brand and i have gotten very good reviews on them for the most part from customers i have who have burned them. i however have not had access to them to try myself so i can only give a second hand indorsement.


----------



## sparkydog00 (Jan 17, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> just a note on the energex brand, they make 2 types of pellets: premium grade hardwood (for residential) and commercial grade (for pellet fired boilers ) the commercial grade are high ash >3% ash content im not sure how they mark the different grades , so make sure the energex you are getting arent the high ash commercial grade as they truly arent meant for residential units built for premium grade pellet usage.
> 
> as for the fireside ultra , many home depot stores carry that brand and i have gotten very good reviews on them for the most part from customers i have who have burned them. i however have not had access to them to try myself so i can only give a second hand indorsement.



Energex makes alot of different pellets that is for sure.
But while we are discussing the Home Depot pellets I have a few observations.
When I first got into pellets HD was carrying Stove Chow.
What crappy pellets those were. Smelled much like pencil shavings. With little or no heat output and lots of fines.
They then started carrying Eureka brand. I had used that brand from a reputable dealer before and was impressed with heat output and general lack of clinkers. But to my dismay the Eureka pellets that HD was selling smelled terrible. (u reek-a)
The smell was so bad that you wouldn't want to keep a bag open anywhere your living area. Since my stove lives in the living room...this was a problem. I think that HD was buying old pellets that were stored too long with some other stinky product. The best was to describe the smell was musty or guano. Anyway they seemed to get the Fireside Ultra a couple of years ago and have seen this in the stores ever since. 
If anybody knows what causes pellets to get that nasty smell...please tell us what cause it.
The fireside pellets don't seem to have the nasty smell...but they do have much more fines in the bags then the fresh NE pellets (2 tons this year) .I bought 3 tons of Fireside last year from HD. I still think HD stores the pellets at the end of the year rather then fire selling them as most stores do. So if you get HD pellets remember that...Buyer beware.


----------



## krooser (Jan 20, 2008)

So far the Ultras have been the best pellet I've found...but they are pretty pricey here in WI. I'd highly recommend them...

The manufactuere is listed as Kentucky Komfort in the local store literature...


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 20, 2008)

krooser said:
			
		

> So far the Ultras have been the best pellet I've found...but they are pretty pricey here in WI. I'd highly recommend them...
> 
> The manufactuere is listed as Kentucky Komfort in the local store literature...



The fireside ultras burn VERY well for me....so far I have burned 5 bags into a ton of it and each bag had maybe a 1/4 cup of fines in them maybe less. But they burn nice and hot for me.  The manufacturer listed on the bags at my local Home Depot where I bought them say: The Premier Pellet Corporation  Montreal Quebec.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 20, 2008)

most of the customers i talk to (bear in mind we sell nationwide through home depot , so a lot of customers of mine burn them) i have gotten overall very satisfactory reviews. occasionally you get a bad review, but you dunno what brought that on , bad bags from being wet, or simply a customer who isnt maintaining as well as he should, but the percentage of bad reviews is very low, i've not burned them myself so all i have is what my customers tell me, relying only on that i guess they should be a good pellet as apparant by the ratio of good reviews v/s bad if i could get some locally i'd try , but its 30 minutes to go to depot , and tractor supply and lowes ( who do not carry them) are both on my way home. one day i might just ride over to the depot and see if thats what they have , if so i'll grab some bags and do a quickie review on my own and post results


----------



## coachmen98 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have to hand it to Home depot very fair prices for the height of the season

I live in naugatuck connecticut and they sell them by the bag for 4.70 which is 235 a ton. We have a few dealers in the area and they are up to 280 a ton right now plus delivery I have burned 20 bags and  they do burn well


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Jan 25, 2008)

We have it good here in mid-mich.  HD is usually 3.49 per bag.  Last night they had a different brand on the floor for 3.17 per bag.


----------



## lampare (Jan 27, 2008)

I am into about 30 bags usage no problems burns hot ,minimum ash.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 28, 2008)

lampare said:
			
		

> I am into about 30 bags usage no problems burns hot ,minimum ash.



I agree....I love these pellets. I bought about 15 bags of Green Team recently and I've burned about 2 bags so far and not that impressed.....the heat is good.....but very small pellets and alot of fines. I have about a ton and a half of fireside ultras...gonna burn up the green teams I have and go back to the FU's


----------



## StoveMiser (Jan 31, 2008)

Went to HD to try a few bags of the Fireside Ultras. They dropped the price per ton to $179, so I ended up buying a whole ton instead. Never tried them, but this thread sounds pretty positive, so I took a gamble. I'll let you know how they burn in my stove in a few days. 

They are definitely shorter pellets. The Somerset I burned were short like these and they burned really hot. How much difference do you guys think the pellet length makes in regards to heat output. My Dad and I had a discussion about this and his beleif is that the size cannot make a huge difference. I think it could...


----------



## coachmen98 (Jan 31, 2008)

wow 179 a ton 

I am calling my HD today 

The closest I can find to that price is Naragansett for 220 a ton 

thats incredible


----------



## mpdonovan (Jan 31, 2008)

SparkyDog said:
			
		

> stoveguy2esw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coachmen98 (Jan 31, 2008)

connecticut home depots 211 a ton or 4.70 a bag


----------



## StoveMiser (Jan 31, 2008)

Not sure if I got a bad batch but I am not thrilled with the heat output so far. Nothing like the Somersets, but for $90 cheaper per ton I can live with it. Too soon to rate ash content and clinkers


----------



## sparkydog00 (Feb 1, 2008)

mpdonovan. said:
			
		

> SparkyDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## froggy66 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey great to here from Englander  Stove Works on this one. I have an Englander pellet stove and love it. I have tried Corinth Maine softwood pellets in my stove and had triple the ash and about half the heat. I was trying to support our local economy. Back to the canadian pellets form me. By far the best pellets I have used are Cubex prem. hardwood pellets with a half % ash compared to others. Although for the price and ther color of the ash , I love the fireside pellets, thet throw excellent heat and ash is half as much as Corinth Maine pellets.
PS: Englander has superior customer service and a massive tech. website.
Fred Patterson
Gardiner, Maine :smirk:


----------



## JoeS (Feb 3, 2008)

3.23 a bag in Maryland!


----------



## StoveMiser (Feb 5, 2008)

Been about 4 days I have been burning them. Heat is good but not great. Average ash, no real clinkers. For $180 a ton I am pleased.


----------



## davevassar (Feb 5, 2008)

They burn different;y in different stoves. Other than Barefoots, I have found that in my Empress Insert, they burn the hottest. BUT, I gave a bag to my father to try (not sure what kind of insert he has), and they didn't burn as hot in his stove.

I think my empress likes smaller pellets, which Firesides are. I've been able to dial in the air, and they have been burning great. I clean it out about every 3 days or so.


----------



## coachmen98 (Feb 7, 2008)

180a ton wow  those prices dont exist in connecticut
I found Naragansett pellets for 220 a ton locally. There simply isnt anything 
cheaper in Conn on the retail side of the business


----------



## JoeS (Feb 7, 2008)

:coolgrin: I was able to pick up 20 bags at 3.23 a bag at Home Depot but they are now sold out, had to make room for all the springtime stuff! Problem is there is over a month of cold weather ahead and they won't stock anymore!


----------



## StoveMiser (Feb 8, 2008)

Strange. Some bags are burning as much as 20 degrees hotter than others from the same ton.


----------



## staplebox (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree with the above post.  I have a digital thermometer set up 3 feet in front of my stove.  The first batch I tried made that thermometer a steady 86 degrees.  The second batch, bought at a different HD, has very small pellets and can only make 78-80 degrees on the same settings.  Frustrating.


----------



## mnoack (Feb 8, 2008)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> lampare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where are you buying these pellets in southern maine? I haven't seen them. I've burned four brands so far & the best have been Pennington.  I was not happy with energex & the cut of the pellets seems smaller than enviro reccomends.


----------



## packerfan (Feb 9, 2008)

I just found the fireside ultras at my local HD for $3.12/bag,  thats $156/ton.   I bought the last 19 bags they had on the floor.  Don't know if they have anymore, but if they do, I'm gonna snap them up fast.   They also had  Greenway, and Penningtons for the same price.


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 9, 2008)

mnoack said:
			
		

> AwsumSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Home Depot in Biddeford  had a big supply all through the season until now   I was just in there today as a matter of fact....and they had none. I was there 2 weeks ago and they had some lol.  As for the other Home Depot's...not sure. they may have some into Portland. I will definitely buy my heating season of these brand.....love them alot.


----------



## packerfan (Feb 10, 2008)

StoveMiser said:
			
		

> Went to HD to try a few bags of the Fireside Ultras. They dropped the price per ton to $179, so I ended up buying a whole ton instead. Never tried them, but this thread sounds pretty positive, so I took a gamble. I'll let you know how they burn in my stove in a few days.
> 
> They are definitely shorter pellets. The Somerset I burned were short like these and they burned really hot. How much difference do you guys think the pellet length makes in regards to heat output. My Dad and I had a discussion about this and his beleif is that the size cannot make a huge difference. I think it could...




I think that the shortness may make them burn cleaner as well.  At least that is what it seems like for me.    I just picked up 19 bags, and they are burning great in my Englander 25 pdv.   All the other brands I have tried this year have left unburnt pellets and major clinkers in my burnpot, and these seem to be burning much cleaner.   Seem pretty hot as well, but I wonder if that is due to the smaller size as well.


----------



## hyip1206 (Feb 10, 2008)

Got 10 bags today. you shoulda seen the old neon looked like a low rider. I love the heat they give. When I bought the stove last month I got a ton of Natures Own pellets. They are ok but the fire sides burn warmer. I noticed they are both from Premire Pellet Company. Does anyone know the difference as they are made by the same company.The firesides burn hotter.


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 10, 2008)

hyip1206 said:
			
		

> Got 10 bags today. you shoulda seen the old neon looked like a low rider. I love the heat they give. When I bought the stove last month I got a ton of Natures Own pellets. They are ok but the fire sides burn warmer. I noticed they are both from Premire Pellet Company. Does anyone know the difference as they are made by the same company.The firesides burn hotter.



They are "distributed" by the same company...but I believe they are from very different mills.


----------



## hyip1206 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok. thanks


----------



## JoeS (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if these are a hardwood or softwood? The bag does not indicate which!


----------



## Stilllife1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a Harman XXV.  I've burned about a ton of New England pellets and they seem good.  I've been trying the Fireside Ultras and Natures Own, 'cause they both $211 at HD and Lowes.  I know there basically the same pellets (if not identical).  These pellets seem to burn great for about 12 hours or so until the ash builds up in the pot.  Then the ash seems to block the air holes which cause the flame turn greenish and flow toward the glass.  After I scape the pot it's fine.  When I burn New England pellets the air seems to flow nicely right through the ash and I wouldn't have to scrape the pot for days if I didn't want to.  It's like the ash from the Ultras and Natures Own is more dense or something.  Has anyone else experienced this.


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 11, 2008)

Stilllife1 said:
			
		

> I have a Harman XXV.  I've burned about a ton of New England pellets and they seem good.  I've been trying the Fireside Ultras and Natures Own, 'cause they both $211 at HD and Lowes.  I know there basically the same pellets (if not identical).  These pellets seem to burn great for about 12 hours or so until the ash builds up in the pot.  Then the ash seems to block the air holes which cause the flame turn greenish and flow toward the glass.  After I scape the pot it's fine.  When I burn New England pellets the air seems to flow nicely right through the ash and I wouldn't have to scrape the pot for days if I didn't want to.  It's like the ash from the Ultras and Natures Own is more dense or something.  Has anyone else experienced this.



Your fortunate to have the Ultras being the same as Natures Own. Because here  in southern maine they are like night and day.  I love the firesides...I get alot of heat. I have tried the NEWP too and they are a good pellet. Natures own was ALOT of sawdust/fines...approx.  2-3 cups throughout the whole bag.  I'll try a couple more here and there for next season but I really hope I get a deal on the Firesides again....I get very dense ash off them.  I clean my burn pot daily so I never give it a chance to block the airholes in my burn pot.


----------



## hyip1206 (Feb 11, 2008)

These ultras give off great heat I've had it on 1 all day and the house is toasty. Much more heat than the natures own. This is what I had in mind when I bought the stove. Bye Bye oil man you are not needed at this house any longer!


----------



## packerfan (Feb 11, 2008)

JoeS said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if these are a hardwood or softwood? The bag does not indicate which!



I was wondering the same thing.  I've tried searching the net to find out, but couldn't find a thing.


----------



## JoeS (Feb 11, 2008)

I am running a Mt. Vernon AE and have the capability of switching settings from utility, hardwood or softwood pellet. The major difference is the time between autocleans. The utility cleans the most and the softwood the least, I guess this is due to the amount of ash build-up. Anyway I have switched to softwood setting with the Fireside pellet and am getting good results. Nice hot burn and 3 1/2 hours in between auotcleans.


----------



## bret4 (Feb 11, 2008)

I just picked up 4 bags of the natures own at lowes. HD doesn't have anymore Fireside ultra's. Opened the bag of Natures Own and they look more like Green Team pellets that lowes sells now and then. They are longer than the Fireside ultra pellets. I can see it is not going to be easy getting pellets for the rest of the season here in CT. Have to call HD in the next town over and see if they have Ultra's.


----------



## JoeS (Feb 11, 2008)

That's the problem when you rely on the box stores, they aren't worried about running out they just want to make certain they sold everything. We have other options here, the dealer for instance, but you pay the price for it!


----------



## bret4 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep, just checked the other HD near me and the only have 16 bags left in stock. The tractor supply near me said they had their own brand pellets at $4.98 a bag. Don't know if they are any good or not. Seems a bit steep in price.


----------



## jkesty (Feb 12, 2008)

I bought an Enviro Empress and had it installed about a month ago. The stove store recommended Cubex so I went with those for the first 3 1/2 weeks. I did research on other pellets and after reading this blog and talking to a friend who uses Fireside Ultra (likes them), I decided to try them. My experience so far is that they don't put out the same amount of heat as the Cubex and I am finding that I have to clean out the burn pot daily because of the pumice-like build up. This did not happen with the Cubex. I could go about 3 or 4 days before having to clean the stove. On the plus side for the Fireside Ultra's is that the ash content is maybe 25% of that of the Cubex. The Cubex would actually have piles if ash in the fire chamber.

The question  that I want to put out to the bloggers is this. Am I having the burn pot build up problem with the Fireside's because of the wrong air flow? The flame looks good to me. Also, re: the Cubex...is the piles of ash caused by wrong air flow?


----------



## davevassar (Feb 12, 2008)

jkesty said:
			
		

> I bought an Enviro Empress and had it installed about a month ago. The stove store recommended Cubex so I went with those for the first 3 1/2 weeks. I did research on other pellets and after reading this blog and talking to a friend who uses Fireside Ultra (likes them), I decided to try them. My experience so far is that they don't put out the same amount of heat as the Cubex and I am finding that I have to clean out the burn pot daily because of the pumice-like build up. This did not happen with the Cubex. I could go about 3 or 4 days before having to clean the stove. On the plus side for the Fireside Ultra's is that the ash content is maybe 25% of that of the Cubex. The Cubex would actually have piles if ash in the fire chamber.
> 
> The question  that I want to put out to the bloggers is this. Am I having the burn pot build up problem with the Fireside's because of the wrong air flow? The flame looks good to me. Also, re: the Cubex...is the piles of ash caused by wrong air flow?



I would say it could be your air settings. I have an Empress insert, and they burn hot for me. If I let the cleaning go for 4 days, I will get some build up, but not too much.

I got my hands on some Barefoot pellets today, if they are available in your area, my empress loves Barefoots.


----------



## eastcoastburner (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry guys i'm in Va., So far i've burned about 6 bags on medium, I don't like the Fireside ultra that Home Depot sells. The stove is alot dirtier, also theres quit a few klinkers. Not sure what the mix of hard wood might be, but i've used pellets from ace hardware that was from wood brothers of Tenn. burns clean and no klinkers. Does anyone know the mix fireside ultra?


----------



## Estarrio (Feb 13, 2008)

I had no problems with these pellets at the beginning of the season.

I did buy a few supplemental bags two weeks ago and had a lot of problems.  I don't think my problems were with the pellets as much as they were with Home Depot.  They had a number of bags that had been opened and then taped shut.  The majority of their bags were located in the outside garden area.  While I spent a great deal of time looking for the most pristine bags, I ended up with one totally unusable bag and several more with issues.  I'm not sure if it was moisture or age but the fines were out of control and one bag exhibited mass clumping with more than 75% fines throughout.

Again, I think these had to be handling issues and I would just caution anyone looking for bargains at their local Home Depot.  My issues were at the Bellingham, MA store and are hopefully isolated.


----------



## sparkydog00 (Feb 13, 2008)

I did break down and bought 9 bags of these at the Home Depot in Nashua NH. $4.09 a bag $209 a ton. Not a bad price. Now the bad news. I had to go through a full pallet of pellets to get these bags. Luckily the bad bags were easily identifiable because they must have just brought them inside...there were giant ice clumps in the bad bags. I did tell the service desk...they looked at me glassy eyed (much like the late nite fast food clerks) and sayed that they would take care of it. Most likely next sucker will just buy them without knowing. But 9 bags out of 50 is a little much of a reject rate for me. Definitely caveat empor (sic). 
I did get a bag of Nature Innovations with this batch (so i could get 10 bags). The NIL pellets were NIL heat.
But that is another thread waiting to happen.
The Fireside have burned without incident. But the fines are a bit more than I am used to. (cubex ne pellet )
Had to break out my old coal bucket to hopefully catch the fines. 
The previous post mentioned the busted taped bags. NEVER buy taped bags. Also if the fines are out of control ( ie 75% as mentioned above) the bags have gotten wet. Don't bother burning them just take them back. They will give you your money back...or at least a replacement bag.


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 13, 2008)

Estarrio said:
			
		

> I had no problems with these pellets at the beginning of the season.
> 
> I did buy a few supplemental bags two weeks ago and had a lot of problems.  I don't think my problems were with the pellets as much as they were with Home Depot.  They had a number of bags that had been opened and then taped shut.  The majority of their bags were located in the outside garden area.  While I spent a great deal of time looking for the most pristine bags, I ended up with one totally unusable bag and several more with issues.  I'm not sure if it was moisture or age but the fines were out of control and one bag exhibited mass clumping with more than 75% fines throughout.
> 
> Again, I think these had to be handling issues and I would just caution anyone looking for bargains at their local Home Depot.  My issues were at the Bellingham, MA store and are hopefully isolated.



Did you bring the pellets back?  Here in the Biddeford Maine Store they will take any back thats gone bad.  I got a ton of the Firesides...had 7 bags punctured....they replaced them no problem


----------



## cntbill (Feb 14, 2008)

Because most of the good reviews here for the FireSide Ultra's, the other day I called Home Depot in Exeter PA and found that they had like 250 tons in stock. So I went and picked up 10 bags (and that's another story), first bag I opened notice how small the pellets were, max at 3/8" most were around a 1/4", so no wonder all the fines and dust. 

So to be fair I cleaned out the stove, and set it to 4, as I have a list of different brands I tried and the temp. for comparison. Once the stove got burning good after start-up, the temp was only at 350* which is a 100* less of the others I tried. OK, so I thought since I use a thermostat that it was burning on the low, 1 setting and though great, because that's like 80-120* hotter at low.. 

So I wanted to see what the temp would be at 4 I went upstairs to turn up the thermostat and noticed it was already up... turned it up higher just in case. Waited an hour stove still burning around 350*. I'm thinking hmmmm maybe something wrong with the thermostat, so I set the heat on the stove to 6, well a little later the temp went up to 450*.  Not good.... 450 is what I am getting with other pellets. So to double check I put the thermostat down so the stove would run on the low setting... Well... I probably could have gotten more heat out of a few matches. Would barely make it over 100* and consistently on the verge of going out.  

I tried a couple of more bags, same result. So to verify that my stove was working OK I ran to Lowes and picked up a couple bags of the Sommerset's and they burned at 450+ 

Needless to say I am a bit disappointed in my results and plan on taking back the remaining bags. But this make me wonder if because it is latter in the selling season that in order to keep up with demand that maybe the makers of the Fireside Ultra just didn't hurry up production, quantity over quality.  But in any event the pallets at HD had a shipping/receiving date of 1/16/08 or 1/18/08 (sorry forgot the exact date) and the bags of pellets have a date of 8-26-07, JK.

So I'm just wondering what the dates are, with those that posted here are finding work good for them?


----------



## bret4 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to say the same thing Bill. I just bought some Natures Own pellets from Lowes the other day and they make a lot more heat then the Fireside Ultra's I have been burning. They are from the same company but someone said may a different mill. I do not have a way to check the temp, but the stove is feeling much hotter at the same settings. Even the hopper lid is getting hot to the point that I almost would need gloves to open it. I turned my stove down to a setting of 4 4. With the fireside ultra's I was at 6 6 and it was not as hot feeling. 

I going back to Lowes to get some more of those Natures own pellets. The fireside ultras would be good to heat on a warmer day.


----------



## cntbill (Feb 14, 2008)

The thermostat that I use is a magnetic thermostat designed for on a stove pipe for a wood stove, I picked it up a couple weeks ago when HD had a 50% sale on that sort of stuff. I kept it in the same place since I got it, this way there is little room from any variations. 

Home Depot also has the Stove Chow, which I found to burn about 10-20* cooler then the Summerset's, but to avoid having to run all over I am just going to see if I can just exchange them. And the rest of what I pick up will be the Summerset's. I'm done testing ..lol


"Even the hopper lid is getting hot to the point that I almost would need gloves to open it."  That's the same I find when using the Summersets


----------



## staplebox (Feb 15, 2008)

I can tell you that the Firesides I bought and burned over the last 1-2 weeks are no where near as hot as the Firesides I first tried a month ago.  They were bought at 2 different HDs a couple weeks apart (the 1st one ran out).  The second crappy batch is full of those really small pellets and more fines then the first hot batch.  I believe the first batch had pellets that were a bit longer but its hard to go by my memory.  Shame to.  I thought Fireside were going to be my brand.  I may try them again next year but I am done with them for now.  I really like the Clean Energy I found at Lowes.


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow.....thats odd.  Up here in Maine I have had not a problem at all with them. I bought a ton maybe the 2nd week in January. then went back maybe a week and a half ago and bought another 30 bags just to make sure I had enough....And there all running super  
We get toasted right up lol. Even when it got at 0 and below....just had to use the high setting more when temp got to 0 but had to with all the other brands I have tried from lowes etc.   The firesides I bought I bet I dont get a 1/4 cup of fines. the rest is nice 1/4-1/2 pellets that ride up that chute nicely in the auger.   Maybe different batch you all got. But I love these ones we got up here in southern Maine.


----------



## cntbill (Feb 15, 2008)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> Wow.....thats odd.  Up here in Maine I have had not a problem at all with them. I bought a ton maybe the 2nd week in January. then went back maybe a week and a half ago and bought another 30 bags just to make sure I had enough....And there all running super
> We get toasted right up lol. Even when it got at 0 and below....just had to use the high setting more but had to with all the other brands I have tried from lowes etc.   The firesides I bought I bet I dont get a 1/4 cup of fines. the rest is nice 1/4-1/2 pellets that ride up that chute nicely in the auger.   Maybe different batch you all got. But I love these ones we got up here in southern Maine.



Here is at what I can figure is the batch info from the HD near by me: 

The pallets at HD had a shipping/receiving date of 1/16/08 or 1/18/08 (sorry forgot the exact date) written on them and with the bags of pellets have a date of 8-26-07, JK.   

So for some comparison what are yours? That is if you still have the bags...

I went and exchanged them today for the Stove Chow only because I didn't feel like running to different places. When I ask about the FireSide shipment the person behind the counter said they all came from the same place, same order. But he didn't / couldn't tell me where that was.


----------



## sparkydog00 (Feb 15, 2008)

Didn't the Stove Chow plant close a few years ago...like 5 or more? Are the produced in Western Massachusetts?
Am wondering where the Stove Chow pellets are coming from.


----------



## cntbill (Feb 15, 2008)

SparkyDog said:
			
		

> Didn't the Stove Chow plant close a few years ago...like 5 or more? Are the produced in Western Massachusetts?
> Am wondering where the Stove Chow pellets are coming from.



Don't know where they come from, just say Made in the USA on the bag. Bag also has a date of 07/28/07, SD. There is a web address on the bag and that just opens to a BS parking page.  But I do know that they burn 100* more then the Fireside Utra's that I just got (and returned).


----------



## staplebox (Feb 15, 2008)

Still have some - they are 11-8-07 SD.


----------



## cntbill (Feb 15, 2008)

staplebox said:
			
		

> Still have some - they are 11-8-07 SD.



Fireside altra's ? If so it's funny the Stove Chow I just picked up have the SD by the date. So I'm thinking both are made by the same company, just one is White wood - Stove Chow, the other Hard wood - Fireside...  Maybe that's what the guy at HD meant when he told me they came from the same place.... hmmmm  

Taking a wild guess here, "SD" might be the mill indicator as to where they were made?


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 15, 2008)

[quote author="Bill...me: 

So for some comparison what are yours? That is if you still have the bags...
[/quote]

Ok Bill heres what I have...

The ton that I bought at first of January is marked...  4-28-07  MT
The 30 bags I bought a week and a half ago is marked....8-26-07  JK


----------



## cntbill (Feb 15, 2008)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> [quote author="Bill...me:
> 
> So for some comparison what are yours? That is if you still have the bags...



Ok Bill heres what I have...

The ton that I bought at first of January is marked...  4-28-07  MT
The 30 bags I bought a week and a half ago is marked....8-26-07  JK[/quote]

Interesting, the 30 bags you bought have the same date and JK as the ones I just returned. But totally different, as I had lots of fines and low heat with tiny pellets.


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 15, 2008)

Bill... said:
			
		

> AwsumSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, the 30 bags you bought have the same date and JK as the ones I just returned. But totally different, as I had lots of fines and low heat with tiny pellets.[/quote]

The 30 bags I keep separate from the ton I bought....I have only used  approx. 3 bags out of that 30 bags I bought.....been using out of the ton that I bought. I didnt notice a difference but "now" that you have mentioned it....I will keep a keen eye on the temp and fines but so far they look the same ...hmm.

Tomorrow I may go over to lowes...and get some Natures own to try...people in here have mentioned good results with them. Think I'll buy 10 bags or so to try.  I keep a log...on the brand I buy and the results I have with them and when they were made etc. Just so I know.


----------



## cntbill (Feb 15, 2008)

I've been keeping a list of temps, low setting and medium settings, but now I think I will also keep a list of lot numbers from the bags....lol


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 15, 2008)

Bill... said:
			
		

> I've been keeping a list of temps, low setting and medium settings, but now I think I will also keep a list of lot numbers from the bags....lol



I dont mind taking the notes etc  lol....considering the $$ I am saving in oil...its worth it.  I had to order oil today for our hot water,  the first time since I had the pellet stove installed...ugh. lol.  But I wont be seeing them for some time now lol.


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 18, 2008)

Bill... said:
			
		

> AwsumSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, the 30 bags you bought have the same date and JK as the ones I just returned. But totally different, as I had lots of fines and low heat with tiny pellets.[/quote]

You know bill....
I cleaned out my hopper friday....and put in a bag of those Firesides that I got a couple weeks ago....and I think your right. That particular "JK" and the August date on it  do burn cooler. I had to open my feed plate more to get the heat I wanted.  I picked up 10 bags of  Natures Heat from Lowes.....trying them.....they seem to burn very good .....and hardly any fines at all.


----------



## JimmyD (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, I just bought five bags of the 8-26-07 JK batch.  My hopper is loaded up with juniata's currently so I can't comment yet.  I did crack open a bag and these pellets are like maybe 3/8" long (or short should I say)

Hope I get some heat from them.
Jim


----------



## cntbill (Feb 19, 2008)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> Bill... said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know bill....
I cleaned out my hopper friday....and put in a bag of those Firesides that I got a couple weeks ago....and I think your right. That particular "JK" and the August date on it  do burn cooler. I had to open my feed plate more to get the heat I wanted.  I picked up 10 bags of  Natures Heat from Lowes.....trying them.....they seem to burn very good .....and hardly any fines at all.[/quote]

So opening your feed plate allows more pellets for the same burn rate?  Then that would be using more to get the same heat, which is pretty much what I thought of them, so I'm figuring a not so good batch.

JimmyD,  -  Be interesting how the bags you got turn out since they are from the same batch it seems. If you have a way of checking the heat output before you put them in.


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 19, 2008)

So....the way I figure...thats a prime example of .....no two batches are the same.


----------



## cntbill (Feb 19, 2008)

To say the least, not to mention some variations even between bags...


----------



## JimmyD (Feb 21, 2008)

Bill... said:
			
		

> JimmyD,  -  Be interesting how the bags you got turn out since they are from the same batch it seems. If you have a way of checking the heat output before you put them in.



Bill, I'm 1/2 way thru bag one and the heat output is acceptable.  I've burned hotter and I've burned worse.  I check heat with the back of my hand near the unit.  If it hurts its good  

Jim


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 21, 2008)

JimmyD said:
			
		

> Bill... said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I put a taco near it....if it melts the cheese....we call it good   lol


----------



## cntbill (Feb 21, 2008)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> JimmyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the "five senses" at work... and if it is a taco... "taste" works the best...


----------



## RetireeBob (Nov 30, 2008)

SparkyDog said:
			
		

> Didn't the Stove Chow plant close a few years ago...like 5 or more? Are the produced in Western Massachusetts?
> Am wondering where the Stove Chow pellets are coming from.


It looks like the stove chow pellets are made by the Energex plant in Mifflin, PA. I asked Energex where a dealer was in my area and one of their suggestions was to check my local HD for Stove Chow pellets. I checked local HD and the Stove Chow vendor services HD in PA area, not NH.


----------



## krooser (Nov 30, 2008)

Bill... said:
			
		

> staplebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those Fireside Ultras are softwood...


----------



## sharkbait106 (Dec 9, 2008)

MainePellethead said:
			
		

> "gw2kpro" posted pellet prices recently of  Fireside Ultra...but didnt post how they burn. I think someone else said they burned well for them.  Can anyone give an experience if these burn good or not?



They burn good but make hard chunks in the burn pot that are hard to break up after 8 hrs of burn time. I open the door to stir the burn pot and its one hard block! Bought 5 bags to try these pellets out. I've had the best luck with warm front pellets from Newengland pellet in Newhampshire.


----------



## mark d fellows (Jan 24, 2009)

SparkyDog said:
			
		

> stoveguy2esw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, Stove Chow must have some consistancy issues cause I just burned 4 bags and they were a fine pellet.  Little to no fines, no smell, burned hot and whitish without an orange tinged flame, started well, etc.

I just bought 10 more bags cause I liked them, but I also recommended them to my niebor and he bought a ton.  I hope his turn out to be as good as my first 4 bags or I would feel horrible.

Mark


----------



## showdogs (Jan 24, 2009)

I got a ten percent off card from Home Depot. I have been using Fireside Ultras for about a month so I bought a ton for a total of $269. I couldn't pass up the no payment for 12 month deal also. I have tried as many different brands as I could find in the last month and I think the Fireside Ultras are right up there in performance.


----------



## sharkbait106 (Jan 24, 2009)

sharkbait106 said:
			
		

> MainePellethead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just bought a ton of the fireside ultra and they burn great! I think my problem (being a new pellet stove guy) is that I didn't have the airflow open enough because I'm having no problems with the chunks anymore. Also the window on my insert isn't getting black anymore. I got ahold of a 10% off coupon so the pellets ended up being 269.00. Another thought,  If anyone else got burnt from newengland pellet llc in suffield ct.  buying pellets thy never delivered, I was told the owner just attempted suicide.


----------



## investor7952 (Jan 28, 2009)

What a difference a year makes. I paid 300 a ton just 2 weeks ago at HD !!i THINK THESE PELLETS SUCK. Must clean stove every 3 days


----------



## cntbill (Jan 28, 2009)

investor7952 said:
			
		

> What a difference a year makes. I paid 300 a ton just 2 weeks ago at HD !!i THINK THESE PELLETS SUCK. Must clean stove every 3 days



Yes I will have to agree on that...  

Over the weekend I was in the Pottstown HD and they had some Fireside Ultra's and since pellets in the Reading area are a bit scarce I'd thought I'd pick up a few bags and just see if there was any difference from last year.  Well, pellet size was much better, but heat output still not as good as some others, all though a little bit better than the batch I got last year by 50*.  Defiantly would not go out of my way for them.


----------



## investor7952 (Jan 28, 2009)

This is my first year so I dont have much experience with too many pellets. I do  know fireside ultras dont get my room up to temp like Hammer hot ones do.The fireside ultra force me to clean my stove every 3-4 days. When the outside temp is 30 or higher they work great.But when we are 20 or under tough to maintain 70-71 at any setting.


----------



## www_godzilla (Jan 29, 2009)

I have 6 bags of these. I will let you all know how the burn. I hear good things about these. I still think it depends on how you have your stove set. You need to experiment. Some people just dump pellets into their stove. Sometimes you have to give them more air,etc.


----------



## Lorne41 (Jan 29, 2009)

I just picked up 10 bags of the Blazer Premium at my local HD yesterday  in Bangor Maine and I like them!  They burn hot and my Englander 25-PDVC really likes them. They throw damn good heat with average ash and don't smoke up the stove glass. I've posted a couple of replies here about crappy Corinth and Athens pellets but these Blazers have them beat hands down. The blazers are softwood made from fir according to Blazer website, www.wowpellets.com  and meet PFI standards. The pellets are all small/average size with no long ones with just a hand full of fines in each bag.  If anyone has been having problems with getting decent pellets here in Maine, especially our local ones, I'd recommend  trying a bag or two of the Blazers. Of course the price is $5.85 a bag around here, but I'm thinking of getting a ton or two off season and saving some money.


----------



## benpelletstove (Jan 31, 2009)

I have already burned 3 tons of Lignetics ($4.79  a bag in September 2008) since middle of october in Maryland. These did not produce that much ash and I needed to clean out the burn pot every week. I tried about ten bags of Stove Chow ($5.95 a bag in January 2009) from HD and the pellets were darker, smaller and more fines. I needed to clean the burn pot after few days. I am also trying Fireside Ultra from HD ($5.98 a bag in January 2009). It appears that the size of pellets are about the same as Stove Chow but not as dark but about same amount of fines as the Stove Chow. I go through about a bag in 12 hour period at 4 fan speed on my Empress Insert. Is this normal? I like the Lignetics better than the Stove Chow of the Fireside Ultra. Is the pellet price much cheaper if you buy early (April or May) in the season? I have installed the pellet stove in July 2008.


----------



## magsf11 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just tride a bag of the fireside ultra from HD at 5.97 a bag and I did not like them. The heat out put was not the same and it seamed I went threw the bag really fast. I will stick with the Wood pellet co. brand from C&C;lumber, My St. Croix Prescott works well that brand.


----------



## Steveo (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been burning the fireside ultras and I love them. I will definately buy more when needed.


----------

